# Boiled Peanuts



## saltfisher1 (Oct 8, 2007)

1


----------



## martinsconstruction (May 27, 2009)

what type of peppers you usin?


----------



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

Cute little pot of peanuts. Like mine plain...salt, water and peanuts. Don't got to cover the flavor.....fresh, green and boiling. Only a couple months more!!!!

40 pounds a brewing.


----------



## Linda (Oct 2, 2007)

mmmm... I haven't had boiled peanuts forever. I only cooked them once, maybe I should pull out the ol pot


----------



## Ultralite (Oct 1, 2007)

> *Downtime2 (6/3/2009)*Cute little pot of peanuts. Like mine plain...salt, water and peanuts. Don't got to cover the flavor.....fresh, green and boiling. Only a couple months more!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 40 pounds a brewing.




that's what i'm talkin' bout wade...spicy might be good but, the plain old salted one's are the best to me...i like the big or at least the 4 bangers...4 peanuts to the shell and the one's that the brine runs out all over your shirt...



dale from va beach wouldn't touch a boiled one...has to be roasted...i grew up on the boiled ones...


----------

